# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  Diskutoni,demonstroni teknika hacking ketu.

## aulona bojaxhiu

Portali i hackerave.Ketu mund te tregoni te gjitha programet tuaja per hackera,te diskutoni probleme... :syte zemra:  :xx: 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## ISRAlien

HAHAHA... Kush ti jep keto te dhena qyl?? Edhe nqs dime dicka,nuk kemi kohe per ta shpjeguar.

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

_Sdika fare kjo cupa,kujton se me nje rresht gje do marri ter ato sekrete per te ber gjemen pastaj ..._

----------


## Klarens Simoni

kot kjo e 
po hacking se mso dot as me libra mi shoqja se sekretet sti tego askush  :djall i fshehur:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

o aulona deri ku ke arritur vet?

----------


## The Helper

E vertet qe skemi koh per te shpjeguar por te pakten mund ti ndihmojm vellezerit tane me keto libra

----------


## Mexhi

Ja disa programe

Passive Terror v1.3 Final Edition
Silent Assassin v2.0
Project Satan 2.0
File Injector v3
Vbulletin 3.6.5 Sql Injection Exploit
EES binder v1.0
Remote Desktop Spy v4.0
IMC Grahams Trojan
IMC Ice Dragon
Myspace Password Cracker
IMC Myspace Phisher
Ultra Surf
Rapid Share *** Gen
MSN Nudge Madness
Ice Reloaded MSN Freezer
IMC Handbook
BrutusAE2
Lord PS
Hoax Toolbox
IMC Word List
Blues Port Scanner
Bandook RAT v1.35
Dyn-DL (Dynamic downloader)
Net Scan Tools v4.2
Rocket v1.0
NStealth HTTP Security Scanner v5.8
Attack Toolkit v4.1 & source code included
Legion NetBios Scanner v2.1
Battle Pong
TeraBIT Virus Maker v2.8
p0kes WormGen 2.0
JPS Virus Maker
IRC Ban Protection
IRC Mega Flooder
FTP Brute Hacker
RAR Password Cracker
IPB 2-2.1.5 Sql Injection Exploit
IPB 2-2.1.7 Exploit
Cain & Abel v4.9.3
NetStumbler 0.4.0
Cryptor 1.2
VNC Crack
Hamachi 0.9.9.9
pbnj-1.0
Mutilate File Wiper 2.92


*PS: Perdorimi i ketyre veglave mund te demtoje seriozisht PC-ne tuaj!*


*1.461 Hacking Tutorials (157MB)*

Formati: PDF, TXT
Gjuha: GER, ENG
Fjalkalimi: 4mygully

*Shkarko 1.461 Hacking Tutorials*


```
http://rapidshare.com/files/450380684/h__kTut.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/450380685/h__kTut.part2.rar
```

----------


## [PaRTiZoNi]

Ai që di nuk është budalla me i nxjerr ktu.

----------

